# Booze in the Water Cooler - any experiences?



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

What type of water cooler do you have, like a culligan one and you would refill the big jar with booze and somehow get it back on? Or just a big container with a spiggot? Because you could easily use just a big cooler with a spiggot - booze shouldnt be any different than lemonade or gatorade, and you use them for that...

How about big tiki drinks with multiple straws (tubing?) and then they don't even have to reach for their drink? Could be messy (or gross, if you have people you don't want to swap spit with) but it's an idea...

Wine in a box also seems to fit the sloth theme in my mind, and would be easy to leave in the room - a box close to every chair maybe?


----------



## jennyvier (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a culligan style one with the big jug. Getting it on will be tricky, but I've seen others do it before... You just need a quick hand and a few towels. ^_~*

I'd really like to be able to buy some IV bags and fill them with booze, then hang them around the 'sloth' room, but I don't think you can buy them online unless you're dropping $200 for box of 500 of them.

I was trying to think of some crafty way to 'fake' an IV bag, then just hook a tube up to it and print up a 'medical looking sticker' to stick to the front of it. But again, that's where I'm out of ideas...


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I have seen a IV Drink dispenser in a few catalogs lately it was about $20. I 'think' buycostumes.com was one catalog.


----------



## jennyvier (Sep 15, 2008)

natascha said:


> I have seen a IV Drink dispenser in a few catalogs lately it was about $20. I 'think' buycostumes.com was one catalog.


I've seen that one - unfortunately, it's just a yellow gel in an unopenable bag. I was hoping to find one that could actually function as a holder for booze...


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

jennyvier said:


> I've seen that one - unfortunately, it's just a yellow gel in an unopenable bag. I was hoping to find one that could actually function as a holder for booze...


Actually the one at buycostumes.com holds 'a beverage of your choice'


----------



## hallowedding (Sep 20, 2004)

This place has IV bags (used for remote control boat/car fuel, oddly enough): Show All Products from $8.99 and up.

Does the IV have to be in a bag? Maybe an old-school bottle & drip system would work, similar to this: http://pro.corbis.com/images/RF242976.jpg?size=572&uid={0200B66A-5462-4043-BA31-248FA5145AE8}

As for the water cooler, I think it depends on how goopy-sugary the solution is and how long it stays in there. We did this at a Xmas party with Lynchberg Lemonade and it worked great. Another year, we did a sugary frou frou drink for a tiki party and ... not so much. We had to repeatedly flush hot water through the system to get it in working order. This was a major pain and totally not worth it.


----------



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

you could use the bags in the wine boxes. I've had friends who re-use those bags for other drinks....like margaritas. I'd think that if you drained the cooler before too long, then ran hot water through it, it would be fine. You could even use the smaller 3 gallon bottles instead of the really big ones.


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

I've never tried to use a water cooler for other drinks but I think you could flush it with plain old white vinegar to clean it out. As for the IV bag idea, we've used the bladder/reservoir from our Camelbak backpacks before. They have a little hook near the fill cap so you can hang them like an IV.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

i remember we have done that at work with white wine and it took a long time to before the taste went


----------



## ChattyChristine (Sep 30, 2008)

I hosted a party once and had a cooler filled with Hooch (jungle juice). We had enough in the cooler for 100 guests and had no problem with the cooler's spout afterwards.


----------



## drea11 (Jun 4, 2006)

jennyvier said:


> I have a culligan style one with the big jug. Getting it on will be tricky, but I've seen others do it before... You just need a quick hand and a few towels. ^_~*
> 
> I'd really like to be able to buy some IV bags and fill them with booze, then hang them around the 'sloth' room, but I don't think you can buy them online unless you're dropping $200 for box of 500 of them.
> 
> I was trying to think of some crafty way to 'fake' an IV bag, then just hook a tube up to it and print up a 'medical looking sticker' to stick to the front of it. But again, that's where I'm out of ideas...


We were going to make our invites look like IV bags but we havent gotten around to it. This is what we did:


















We used tea (for the test) for the liquid. Just seal up 3 sides, add your liquid and move the sealer to the edge (so you can hang the bag over the edge) and seal it up. We werent going to have them have drinks in them (but that is an AWSOME idea!) so I'm not real sure how to go about adding the tubing.

Hope this helps!


----------

